# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Opinion] Be Motivated Today

## pietpetoors

There are many MLM companies in South Africa. 

I have been involved in many of them over the years. I joined various companies in different price ranges. There were even the ones that cost met R30,000 to join and you could earn massive commissions. But to attract that profile of co-networkers is not easy.

To me the success in MLM is when i can see that others also succeed. Over the years I have seen that the smaller more affordable networks performs better in that sense than the big expensive ones. With the more affordable networks there are more people who become profitable than with the more expensive ones.

At the moment my favorite MLM in this category is BeMotivatedToday.
As product you get an eBook which shows you how to make money on the Internet and you also receive daily motivational emails. These emails are short but very powerful. Because it is so short you actually get time to read it.

Zig Ziglar said "Motivation does not last, but so does bathing, that is why you have to do it every day"

The BeMotivatedToday system does almost everything for you. All you have to do is drive traffic to your web page which you get when you join.

At only R45 per month you will agree that it is THE most affordable online business available in South Africa today. What is more is that with only 8 active personal referrals you will break even.

You can also sign up for a 9 day free trial.

Have a look at 
http://www.bemotivatedtoday.net/1239

----------


## stousin

I’ve become what you might call the greatest skeptic when it comes to passive income opportunities. I’ve been burned so many times it’s embarrassing. For the past 6 years I’ve been trying numerous so called passive income (MLM) systems all of which promises huge financial returns with very little work and effort. A lot of these systems I tried were complete scams and the ones that weren’t scams from which I actually earned some money from required me to put in more hours than there are in a day, and the amount of money is not in any way worth the effort and time. Even if the money earned was thousands of Rands, after all that work and effort you just to exhausted to enjoy the financial profits …MADNESS!!! How can they call it a passive income when there’s so much work involved. Anyway, what I realized is that there's no such thing as get rich quick…unless you win the lotto that is lol. Don’t get me wrong there is light at the end of the tunnel. There are a few systems that actually gives you what they promise, you just need to know what to look for, so that you can distinguish between those countless scams and the few legitimate systems that really does work, without leaving you exhausted. Speaking of which, recently I came across a system which claimed to generate a passive income with no risk and very little work.... Yeah, right! Rather skeptically I tried it, and the results took me by surprise. They were telling the truth. When I saw the system actually working, I knew I'd found something special. I was also reassured when I discovered that they are physically situated in South Africa and that they're also registered with the Department of Trade & Industry. Sorry to ramble on a bit, but they've really got me excited. Now that I have an answer to the high cost of living, I just had to share it with someone. By registering you get a free trial within this time it will be proven to you that the system really does work , and believe me, this coming from the greatest skeptic the system does really work So, if you're interested in having a new recurring income without recurring work, Visit: http://www.bemotivatedtoday.net/35631

Also this opportunity is fairly new and  has not yet gone  international. For those who have any experience in these types of systems should immediately realize the unmeasurable potential this system would offer those singing up now. So don’t waste anymore time Register for free at: http://www.bemotivatedtoday.net/35631

----------


## Kevm

Be Motivated Today????

I was wondering how long before I saw another post for this MLM on here.

I have looked into this model and I question its validity more than most other MLM's.
Come on 45 Rand a month for a daily motivational email. That I could google and get for nothing. But there is the offer on discounts for ebooks. 
After going through all the material I must admit it screams dodgy.
Almost no work needed.
Daily motivational emails.
eBooks.
You do very little and we will send out mails and get people to join.
O and the 45 Rand thing. Forget about it.
If you really want to make money in this you have to sing up for the +-R400 option.

Might as well do the insurance MLM, at least that seems far more logical for the cost.

There is no real product here. Besides for the feeling of apparent motivation from the emails. Can feelings be a product???
I believe this system exploits people that really need to be motivated. And in these days I think we could all do with a good morning "pep" talk. But seriously.
If I am wrong I am open to hearing your opinions and maybe even your experiences.
However I am doubtful.

----------


## stousin

Hi Kevm, 

Firstly I can understand your skepticism and I’m sure you’re not the only person who would think this system sounds dodgy, but if you read through the report on how to generate passive income guaranteed you should realize how flawless,  yet simple this system truly is. 

Yes you could probably register somewhere free to receive motivational emails “not that I know of any other websites”, but what you must realize is nothing in life is free. There is always a price, you never know, those other “might be” websites could be giving away so called free motivational emails just so that you can register your email address, and when they have your email address they add it to a massive mailing list, and then they sell that list “with your email address on it” for a good thousand Rands. Ever wondered how other people can send you SPAM without you having any prior contact with them…? Also the ebooks aren’t at a discount, it’s included in the package at no extra cost.

The work required is extremely simple and 99% automated. But unlike other MLM systems you aren’t given a fake promise of getting rich quick. Be Motivated Today is not a get rich quick scheme. It’s a legal ethical system. Don’t get me wrong by using the advise the company gives you, you most definitely can become quite wealthy  with this system, but it’s going to take some time. Thankfully you only need to work 9-15 minutes a day for 3-6 months, and then you can sit back and watch your income grow. Other MLM systems require you to attend seminars and to get your potential down line to attend info sessions, which gives very little explanation on how their system actually works. Getting others to sign up or even attend these info sessions is not at all easy, especially for people who aren’t very talkative and those with speech impediments “like myself”. With these other systems you really need be a good salesman to get even 1 person to sign up under you, and even if you are a good salesman most of these other systems cost between R1500 – R3000 to sign up. This definitely makes it extremely harder to get anyone to sign up under you. Believe me for the past 6 years I’ve tried out many of these systems  many of which were major scams, but those that I made money from required me to work for more hours than are in day.
I agree that on the 1st level you don’t receive any actual physical products, but in my opinion you do receive an excellent service with excellent motivational material.  You receive the actual physical products on the latter levels which is not a problem since the amount of material you receive on the 1st level will keep you happy till you ready to upgrade to the next level. 
Another great thing about this system is that you never pay more money than you earn, and thus you don’t actually pay out of your pocket for the latter levels. Actually I only paid out of my pocket for the 1st month of the 1st level. How this works gets extensively explained in the free downloadable report on how to generate a passive income guaranteed, after registering for FREE. 

Just a side note… The company is also registered with the department of trade, so I can’t find one thing dodgy about this company or the system it uses.

With all that said, we all have a right to our own opinion and I respect yours.

Anyway if  you have anymore questions visit :http://www.bemotivatedtoday.net/35631 click on contact us and you’ll be given a contact number that you can call and ask all your questions, they’ll be more than happy to answers all of them.

----------


## Richard007

I've also seen many MLM programs but have never taken any interest. I always felt that with these programs the "Devil is in the Details" and they load you with so much info that you can't see the Devil until you have already spent a considerable amout of money.

I have to say though the Be Motivated Today system has become so popular that there must be some credibility to the system. For that reason I registered and got the free report on offer. After reading the report and the unique money making opportunity and commission structure I am fully impressed, and for the first time my scepticism has being challenged. I've become a Be Motivated Today member :Bananadance: 

I'll keep you guys updated on my progress. Cheers!

----------


## stousin

Be Motivated Today has just launched an exciting 20min info video. It’s believed that most people after registering for the FREE trial don’t have the time to read the in-depth report which explains the products and services, and how the passive income system works.

This exciting info video makes things a lot easier for those registering now and also for those who have already registered but have not read the report yet. Since it basically explains how everything works and how you would be making money with the Be Motivated Today system.  :Big Grin: 

If you would like to watch the video click here

----------


## Detto

Stousin has explained it all,now i am brave since i am a BMT member i will now encourage others to join this program because i didn't even finish my 9-days -free trail its so easy to understand,it's cheap and there is  a money back guarantee if you didn't make any cash in 6 months time,so there is nothing to loose

----------


## Richard007

Fellow Be Motivated Today Members...

I've joined the Be Motivated Today program just recently and I have a concern with the introduction of the new video. Seeing that the video is 20 mins long, and not everyone might have time to view the video...

Do you think that a visitor to the site who doesn't have time to view the video might lose interest and exit the page?

Will this negatively effect the conversion rates?

I do understand that if a vistor to the site scrolls down the page he/she will learn of the report that can be downloaded, but what if the person doesn't scroll down the page?

All comments, thoughts, and relevant feedback will be appreciated!

----------


## Dave A

In my opinion, a 20 minute video as a promo seems pretty long! Especially as most internet users in SA have to keep an eye on their bandwidth usage.

Is there a good reason as to why it's so long?

And no, I'm not going to review a 20 minute video out of idle curiosity or to critique it.

----------


## MichaelB

I concur with Dave, 20 minutes is far too long for a promo video. Even training videos these days are not that long. How long would a 20 minute video take to actually download? I also cannot understand the thinking behind it. Is it perhaps that the video is being used to try and sell the proposition? Not a good move at all, rather use the video to stimulate interest, say 3 minutes long, then let a download in pdf format do the selling.

I for one, aren't even going to attempt to watch the video, as soon as I see it's 20 minutes long, I'm outa there!

----------


## Richard007

Thanks for the comments guys...

The video is a detailed explanation of the B.M.T system, it dissects the entire system in that 20mins. I'm not an Internet Marketer, but I have been reading up on the tools of the trade in the last week, and I agree with Michael a 3 minute welcome and a brief introduction is enough to "pre-sell"

The reason they introduced the video is mainly because when people registered as trial members and downloaded a report (.pdf format) explaining the system, many did not read the report.

Thanks for the comments, Dave, and Michael, I believe your comments seals the case....   20mins is just toooo loooong!

----------


## stousin

I agree the video is way to long. I had some complaints from my guests as well. I have contacted âBeMotivatedTodayâ via telephone and gave the suggestion from the previous posts about a 3min intro, what I also suggested was that they then place the full video in the members area for those who already have registered for the free trial and for the upgraded members. 

Anyway, to put this slight negative aside âBeMotivatedTodayâ is an amazing opportunity. The people at âBeMotivatedTodayâ are genuinely interested in helping people to become all they can be, and also to achieve financial freedom.  :Big Grin:

----------

Richard007 (21-Nov-09), SusiQ (30-Mar-10)

----------


## Fink

I am a huge sceptic of any make money on the net programs, as i have found that 99.99% of them are scams or inifective, the fact that Be motivated to day give a physical address and are a registered company gives me hope. now for the tricky questions becuase i am lazy. Where can i confirm that they are registered? If i put in more than 15 mins a day how will it affect my income growth? Thank you i look forward to hearing any opinions out there.  :EEK!:

----------


## pietpetoors

Fink, I also do not send any invites to my friends and family and I have a couple of thousand people in my downline. Some people place ads on free classifieds web sites on the internet (see http://www.passive-income.co.za/ads for a list). The best way to do it is if you have your own web site or blog and promote it from there. You can also advertise your own web site or blog but the advantage o having your own site is that you might also get organic traffic from the search engines which helps a lot.

----------


## MichaelB

> I am a huge sceptic of any make money on the net programs, as i have found that 99.99% of them are scams or inifective,...


Fink, I find your statement to be quite interesting. For you to be able to say this, would imply that you had tested and/or experienced 100% of the programs out there!

Somehow, I don't think you have. You have the PERCEPTION that 99.9% of the programs are scams or ineffective, for some reason known only to yourself.

The fact that you may have "tried" one or two & could not make them work for you, is NOT the fault of the program. It's YOUR fault. By your own admission you ARE LAZY...I think that says it all. 

When you discover the lazy man's way to riches, you can make a fortune by selling that secret to the rest of us. 

Until then, get a life...& stop slamming programs simply because you think that they will not work! Start finding reasons & ways to make them work & you will be most surprised to discover a whole new world awaits you.

Have an inspired day!

----------


## Fink

I was not slamming the program I  am in fact quite keen, and you are right there is no way I could possibly have visited every single sight out there unless I spent years and years out there and even then I would probably only touch the surface. My comment is what one would call exaggeration for effect and I am sorry that you took it the way you did. Iâve visited allot of sites that claim the same thing that Be motivated today do and I always research these companies very carefully as I had a bad experience with one of them. What makes Be motivated today different is the fact that they have a physical address give a phone number and are registered with dti.  And try not to take things so literally(smile). I tend to get too creative when writing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richard007

Hi Everyone

I've been a member of BeMotivatedToday for about 7 months now and I'm glad to say that the system does work. In my first 3 months I earned zip but this month I've earned R200. It isn't alot of money and I know some members are earning thousands a month but what is important is that from nothing I'm actually earning something, and that income is passive.

However I must add that according to BeMotivatedToday one only needs to work 15 minutes a day to build a healthy passive income. In my opinion and experience this isn't a fact. If you do not have many email contacts or you don not have a recognised website that pulls in alot of traffic then you will need to invest more time in attracting leads.

I've written articles, started a blog, written press releases, placed free classified ads and I've sent emails to my contacts. Doing all of this has brought in over 150 free trial members and it didn't cost me anything, except for a little time and effort.

With BMT's planned international move next month I will be investing more time and effort promoting my BMT site. I will post my progress in the next 6 months.

----------

Dave A (13-Jul-10)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I'm sorry, but until I see somebody with some sort of rep commend this thing, I'm not even going to look at the website.

To me it looks almost like 3 new accounts have been made to promote this thing, in order to give readers some false sense of credibility.  (not that I'm saying that this is actually the case.)

I've had various MLM schemes pitched at me and done my own research into the matter. I don't like it. It just screams "pyramid scheme!" to me.  There is no such thing as a free lunch. (There's actually a thread about that on this forum)

Anybody done any research into this particular MLM thing? Dave?

----------


## Richard007

If Bill Gates, Richard Branson or Mark Shuttleworth waited for someone with "rep" to endorse their ideas they will never be where they are today. I'm not saying that you going to become a millionaire with Be Motivated Today, but I'm not saying that you wouldn't either.

My point is that the very definition of an entrepreneur is someone who risks losing his investment or stands to make a profit. 

Whenever one makes an investment, be it in the stock market, opening a business or joining an mlm their is the risk of losing your investment but there is also the opportunity of making a profit.

If you never take the risk you will never know what the outcome will be. 

Be Motivated Today doesn't offer a "free lunch", if you want to succeed with this opportunity you will need to work. You will reap the reward of what you put in. 

A pyramid scheme is illegal. In that sort of scheme there is no product or service, there is only money been put in without any other benefit and that money usually only benefits those at the top of the pyramid. Stuffing envelopes with money or "chain letters" as it is known is a pyramid scheme.

Be Motivated Today is a registered tax paying company that actually distributes IRP5 forms to its members. They offer a motivational service which forms part of the multi-billion dollar self-development industry. I've dealt with this company for over 7 months now and they have proven that they uphold good corporate governance principles.

You might feel that those who post in this thread only do so in order to promote their referral link, and I'm sure that is the intention of some, but I feel that you are just a skeptic, you possess a fear that will limit you. 

What happens when someone with "rep" commends the BMT opportunity. Will you join? What happens if you do join an fail with this opp, will the person with rep suddenly lose credibility in your mind or will the BMT opp be labelled a scam by you?

----------


## Richard007

Another thing, do you know that 2 of the richest men in the world, Trump and Kiyosaki, fully endorse multi-level marketing as a viable source of creating wealth.

----------


## IanF

> Another thing, do you know that 2 of the richest men in the world, Trump and Kiyosaki, fully endorse multi-level marketing as a viable source of creating wealth.


I looked for your 2 of the richest men in the world they are not in the top 100 of Forbes top billionaires. Where else would I be able to verify this fact.
 :Confused:

----------


## Richard007

It doesn't mean if a person isn't listed on forbes they do not form part of the richest people in the world. They might not be in the penthouse of rich people but they are in the same building.

Robert Kiyosaki is more in the mould of Covey, beside been a multi-millionaire his passion is teaching others the fundamental keys of acquiring wealth.
Trump and Kiyosaki co-author a book called "Why We Want You To Be Rich."

In the book Trump said: âInternet marketing has proven itself to be a viable and rewarding source of income, and the challenges could be just right for you. There have been some remarkable examples of success, and those successes have been earned through diligence, enthusiasm and the right product combined with timing. As with so many issues, there are tangibles and intangibles involved, but success is not a total mystery, and that applies to network marketing, as well.â and

Kiyosaki said: âBuilding a B-quadrant business is not an easy task. So you need to ask yourself, âDo I have what it takes? Am I willing to go beyond my comfort zones? Am I willing to be led and willing to learn to lead? Is there a very rich person inside me, ready to come out?â If the answer is yes, start looking for a network marketing business that has a great training program â one that emphasizes education and personal growth.â

As you can see they both endorse network marketing, but they also do not feed people with false hope of quick riches, they emphasize that there will be hurdles as there are with any business. They also emphasize the importance of hard work, perseverance and choosing the right company/product.

The thing with MLM businesses is that when many people hear the word there is almost an instant negative reaction because of the resemblance it has to a pyramid scheme, but the premise that MLM companies are built on is sound and it is actually used in business everyday.

When a company wants to raise capital one of the methods they use is to sell shares. In essence all they are doing is pooling togther a large sum of money from multiple sources. When a few kids go out to the mall and they are hungry but they don't have that much of money, what they will do is put all the money they each have together to buy a pizza or something. When a non-profit organization needs funds for a certain project, they request donations which come from multiple sources.

Basically an MLM business does the same thing. One individual earns an income from many sources. These sources form a network of people who buy the product/service. The MLM methodology is powerful and it speeds up the process of creating wealth.

Multiple streams of income is a recipe to create wealth and the MLM principle allows an individual to earn from multiple sources.

----------


## IanF

> It doesn't mean if a person isn't listed on forbes they do not form part of the richest people in the world. They might not be in the penthouse of rich people but they are in the same building.


Richard
This is why I am skeptical about MLM as soon as you ask for an outrageous statement to be independently verified, it can't be. Now if you can't offer this proof  for this statement what else is part of the 87% of statistics that are thumbsucked?  :Oops: 
From wikipedia 



> Criticism and controversy
> 
> Kiyosaki's books and teachings have been criticized for focusing on anecdotes and containing little in the way of concrete advice on how readers should proceed.[12] Kiyosaki responds that his material is meant to be more of a motivational tool to get readers thinking about money, rather than a step by step guide to wealth. He also says the books are supposed to be "interesting" to people, which precludes involving a lot of technical material.[13]
> ABC ran a 20/20 segment on May 19, 2006 in which Kiyosaki was to advise three entrepreneurs on how to make money. They were given $1000 and 20 days to try and make the most money possible. One earned a return of 24%, the second earned a return of 54% and gave it all to charity, and the third lost 100% because she invested in machines that could not be delivered in 20 days. The contestants alleged that Kiyosaki never gave concrete advice. "All he [Kiyosaki] does is, I guess, is open your mind to the possibility. He doesn't tell you how to do it." Kiyosaki responded that failure is important to learning. At the end, 20/20 asks, "Does anyone really need 18 books to learn to fail?"[1]
> The Wall Street Journal criticized Why We Want You To Be Rich by Kiyosaki and Trump[14] as did Kiplinger's Personal Finance.[15]
> LINK


Are they like trainers they teach because they can't do!

----------


## Dave A

> Anybody done any research into this particular MLM thing? Dave?


What ended my days in MLM was when I decided I would be best served focusing on my own existing business. MLM is a fascinating business though - very personal and very challenging. In more ways than most imagine. (See exchange above for one aspect  :Stick Out Tongue: )

So no, I don't go testing every MLM plan posted here to see if it works. I just look at the model to make sure it isn't a pyramid or ponzi scheme, and this one isn't.

When it comes to assessing whether it's worth it... How can I put this  :Hmmm: 

It's my experience that if it's an absolute bust, someone pops up eventually and says they had their fingers burnt  :Wink: 

Whether that makes it worth it for you? Well, as I said, MLM is *very* personal. *You* need to decide what *you* want to chase. Just don't spread yourself too thin.

ps. You're right - there is no free lunch.

----------


## Richard007

IanF

If I ask anyone who might know of Trump or Kiyosaki what they think of the financial position of these guys. What will be the reply?

In my book they are wealthy!

And I gave you 2 quotes from the book that clearly outlines the endorsement that the MLM methodology has received from these wealthy men.

Whenever someone is in the limelight there will be criticism but there are will also be positive comments made regarding that person. I'm sure I can go an find many positive comments made regarding Kiyosaki but I think it will be futile because you already have a negative perception with regard to MLM.

I believe no one has any basis to comment, be it positive or negative, on something they have not experienced for themselves. Ones own personal experience is what gives one leverage to comment.

If you believe what I've said has being "thumb-sucked" then you entitled to your beliefs. But you obviously so busy looking for something to be critical about that you actually didn't see the logic in anything I have said.

My belief is that the proof is in the pudding!

----------


## Richard007

I want to spice up this thread. I want to prove that an MLM business can be an extremely profitable one.

Currently I'm only earning 200 bucks a month with BMT, but I'm challenging myself today and saying that I WILL be earning over R5000/month in 6 months time. I will also only be using the internet as a plaform to promote BMT and I will only use free tools. NO PAID ADVERTISING! 

I can go on debating about the MLM benefits but why should I do that. It is not my duty to change the mindsets of individuals. But I can offer proof that the system works. 

Below is a screenshot from my BMT members area of the last payment made to me. As you will see it is R205.00. In 6 months time I will post another screenshot that WILL prove that the BMT and the MLM methodology can help ANYONE create wealth.

Success is a mindset. I WILL SUCCEED in this challenge. But remember I'm not doing this to prove anyone wrong or to make the skeptics eat humble pie. I'm doing this because it is a great incentive for me to achieve my goals with BMT. 

You will hear from me in 6 months time i.e 18/01/2011. :Clap:

----------


## IanF

> Currently I'm only earning 200 bucks a month with BMT, but I'm challenging myself today and saying that I WILL be earning over R5000/month in 6 months time. I will also only be using the internet as a plaform to promote BMT and I will only use free tools. NO PAID ADVERTISING! 
> 
> You will hear from me in 6 months time i.e 18/01/2011.


Richard
Now this looks better and shows actual income, thanks for posting this. I look forward to your post in 6 months.

----------


## Richard007

Hi Everyone,

I've set a really big goal as mentioned in my previous post regarding what I intend achieving. In order for me to achieve that goal I began studying internet marketing(IM) quite vigorously as I needed the knowledge and tools to reach my target.

I stand firmly behind the MLM principle, but I am beginning to question Be Motivated Today as a viable MLM. Success in MLM is dependent on the quality of the product. When I began my membership with BMT I found the product/service offering to be excellent. But while researching IM I have found that many of the ebooks that BMT offer as part of their service can be downloaded absolutley free  :Mad: 

The main aspect of their service is a daily motivational email. I found sites that offer that service free. I can even subscribe to a newsletter or a motivational blog and receive motivational messages regularly, without charge. Heck, I can even find motivational courses free of charge online.

All of this began to make me feel a bit uneasy about the BMT opportunity. I began to question whether it is morally correct to promote something that can be found free on the net. I guess some might say, if people are receiving value from the service and are willing to pay for it then let it be.

It is important for me to adhere to my morals and principles, and personally, if I knew of someone who was looking for a daily motivational email, I will now direct them to the free resources that I've found. It just doesn't sit right with me to continue promoting a paid service when it can be found at no cost.

I set up a blog to promote BMT and I have received a few emails from people who are really working the wealth creating system, but they are not reaping the reward for their labour. I have also read stories of others who are experiencing the same. There are 2 elements to BMT, the motivational and the wealth creating elements. If many people are working the system and not benefiting from the wealth creating element then it is non-value adding, and if the motivational element can be found elsewhere at no cost then the service is questionable.

From the time I began promoting BMT I have attracted around 40 members on my 1st level. +/-15 have either cancelled or stopped paying their subscriptions, and there are many who don't work the system, or perhaps they are trying but they are not succeeding. I bet if I tell all these members that half the products and services can be found free, they will all cancel.

I have decided that I am not going to promote BMT anymore because the belief that I did have in the company has now been stripped away. I'm off to find another MLM, one that I will surely scrutinize before joining. I'm not going to cancel my membership with BMT because I'm earning over R200 every month, and I worked really hard to get to that point, but I will discontinue my efforts in promoting them.

I will be placing an unbias testimonial on my experience and the facts that I have revealed regarding the BMT offering on the blog I set up.

The positive that has come out of this, is that I am very interested in Internet Marketing and I plan to shift my BMT financial goals toward other aspects of Internet Marketing.

Remeber I still firmly stand behind the MLM methodology, but I do not stand behind BMT as a viable MLM opportunity.

Cheers!

----------

Dave A (15-Aug-10)

----------


## IanF

Richard
What a refreshing take on MLM. When you find the MLM that lives up to your principles please let us know. :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

May I make a contrary view?



> From the time I began promoting BMT I have attracted around 40 members on my 1st level. +/-15 have either cancelled or stopped paying their subscriptions, and there are many who don't work the system, or perhaps they are trying but they are not succeeding.


Welcome to the part of MLM that doesn't appear in the brochures, Richard. Even the very best MLM offerings have similar results along the way.



> The main aspect of their service is a daily motivational email. I found sites that offer that service free. I can even subscribe to a newsletter or a motivational blog and receive motivational messages regularly, without charge. Heck, I can even find motivational courses free of charge online.
> 
> All of this began to make me feel a bit uneasy about the BMT opportunity. I began to question whether it is morally correct to promote something that can be found free on the net. I guess some might say, if people are receiving value from the service and are willing to pay for it then let it be.


Without trying to defend the BMT offering specifically, I suggest when it comes to assessing value you have to look at the package - an issue of "the whole is greater than the sum of its parts."

Applying your logic, we're just a short step away from any business that has a competitor offering a cheaper "equivalent part" should be closing down, or at least give up offering that component.

Earlier I said that the MLM business is "very personal and very challenging. In more ways than most imagine." You've just hit the stage where most people that have a clear potential to succeed actually give up - when you can see the attrition that goes with MLM. It's a stage that most people never get to, and it's quite a kick in the gut.

I would like to challenge you to take another look at why you are making this decision right now. It's personal and difficult because the mind is a funny thing. We make emotional decisions first and then back it up with fact to justify it. It's called rationalisation.

Ask yourself this - 
Has the opportunity changed?
Or is it my *view* of the opportunity that has changed?
Why has my view changed?

Seriously, this stage of doubt is normal. The question now is can you work through the issues and break through?

You said *6* months. Personally I thought it was a very good timeframe to test the system - and you're not there yet. Right now what is on test is yourself, not the system.

Do *you* have what it takes to succeed at this? To break through this phase?

Yep - the MLM business is firken personal.

----------

AndyD (15-Aug-10)

----------


## Richard007

Thanks for your reply Dave A.

You have shared alot of wisdom that provides food for thought. Your words have really hit a nerve, which confirms the truth in what you are saying.

My Sunday afternoon is going to be spent dwelling on "why my view has changed?"

I feel as though I am standing at the foot of a mountain, equipped with the gear to climb and conquer, but fear and doubt is saying turn around and walk way.

You are right Dave, this is personal. More personal than I imagined. It surely is a battle with myself. The line between success and failure is a fine one indeed.

I guess there is a barrier in the mind, or rather in MY mind, that needs to be broken down. I have no doubt now, my change of view was a result of rationalization.

Thanks for the advice, you just made me realize how important upline support is in the MLM game. What you've told me today, is something that was suppose to come from a leadership figure in my upline.

I think it is important for me to give this the full 6 months that I proposed, and what is even more important is for me to begin supporting my downline.

My sincerest thanks to you Dave A. You've given me the boost I needed. I'm sure you were a success when you were in the MLM game.

----------


## Richard007

After doing some introspection I have now realized that to succed in the MLM game one needs to treat it as a business. Like any business there will be challenges along the way, I just faced a major challenge and I almost threw in the towel.

Perseverance, hard work and a proper plan of action is what is required to succeed. 

I had some concerns with regard to BMT's product offering, but instead of complaining, I have forwarded a few suggestions to BMT in order for them to enhance their overall offering. Some of the ideas I had were really good.

My other concern about people who are failing in their attempts to create wealth has now been ironed out in my mind. Each individuals success is dependent on their own effort, and I have chosen not to feel guilty for the failures of others. But I will offer support to my downline to assist them and to point out the hurdles that will be faced, and I will also provide them with certain tools to aide them along the way.

I will just like to thank Dave A again. Your advice was full of truth, and it assisted me greatly.

----------


## Richard007

Well, it has been six months since I challenged myself to build my income to 5K and I have failed miserably :Frown:  I only managed to reach 10% of 5k, but I have to be honest and say I gave up trying after the 1st month.

I tried multiple routes to promote BMT and all to no avail. It was disappointing having to work without any reward. That's when I quit trying.

Do I still belive in MLM as viable source of income?

Yes I do, but product quality is probably the main element to succeed in this business. Although I still believe in the MLM principle, I am now leaning on the premise that it is better to pursue one's own business than to build someone elses castle. 

I think MLM's are for people who are afraid of taking a risk and opening their own business.

Anyway, I gave it a good go, but I failed. I give myself an A for effort!

----------

Dave A (14-Feb-11)

----------


## adrianh

@Richard




> I believe no one has any basis to comment, be it positive or negative, on something they have not experienced for themselves. Ones own personal experience is what gives one leverage to comment.


You said this in one of your postings - Do you have any comment on taking Meth, Coke, drinking & driving, smoking, teenage pregnancy, etc

Anyway, forget about failure - we live and learn

----------


## Cat

I really don't mean to resurrect this post - however, I do feel a comment is relevant.
I am, for want of a better term, a newsletter addict. I sign up for just about anything that I feel will benefit me as a person and/or grow my business. Most of my subscriptions are for health news, business groups etc BUT when I came across BMT I was involved in a daily posting on another forum called DAILY MOTIVATIONAL - generally just a one liner.
Anyway.... I decided to join this BMT and even managed to convince a small handful of people to join up. I won't go into the reasons why as I'm sure many of you will know anyway - I cancelled the debit order and didn't hear from them again...... until recently.

I received an email from them saying that their "system had been changed" and a new payment something or the other blah blah.... ALL I NEEDED to do was complete the "new" debit order authority and I will continue to receive daily motivationals. I ignored the request, deleted the email and now get a daily email anyway (at no cost) and notices that I have new members - how I do not know as I have not actively marketed it nor know any of the 'new members'.  Oh..... and I have not to date seen any return although my reason for joining wasn't monetary as such.

I realize that Richard007 set a challenge and removed himself from the BMT system - however my first thought when reading the posts about receiving R200 per month was how many months prior to that were you paying R45? If it was less than 5 then you got your money back. If not - well then..... need I say more.
@Richard007 - don't take it as a failure. Rather try and fail than not try and wonder.

----------

Richard007 (16-Apr-11)

----------


## Richard007

> I really don't mean to resurrect this post - however, I do feel a comment is relevant.
> I am, for want of a better term, a newsletter addict. I sign up for just about anything that I feel will benefit me as a person and/or grow my business. Most of my subscriptions are for health news, business groups etc BUT when I came across BMT I was involved in a daily posting on another forum called DAILY MOTIVATIONAL - generally just a one liner.
> Anyway.... I decided to join this BMT and even managed to convince a small handful of people to join up. I won't go into the reasons why as I'm sure many of you will know anyway - I cancelled the debit order and didn't hear from them again...... until recently.
> 
> I received an email from them saying that their "system had been changed" and a new payment something or the other blah blah.... ALL I NEEDED to do was complete the "new" debit order authority and I will continue to receive daily motivationals. I ignored the request, deleted the email and now get a daily email anyway (at no cost) and notices that I have new members - how I do not know as I have not actively marketed it nor know any of the 'new members'.  Oh..... and I have not to date seen any return although my reason for joining wasn't monetary as such.
> 
> I realize that Richard007 set a challenge and removed himself from the BMT system - however my first thought when reading the posts about receiving R200 per month was how many months prior to that were you paying R45? If it was less than 5 then you got your money back. If not - well then..... need I say more.
> @Richard007 - don't take it as a failure. Rather try and fail than not try and wonder.


Hi Cat,

Thanks! I certainly did get a return. FYI: I paid for the first 4 months and I haven't paid anything thereafter. In fact, BMT changed their system and last month they paid out a whole lot of bonuses. I actually received over R900 from BMT last month but that was due to the bonuses. My income will revert back to R500 next month. It hasn't been a total waste of time for me -it was disappointing and even challenging in the beginning, but I am earning R500/month without any promotional efforts.

The reason you are getting new members is because BMT are moving members around to stabilize the various matrixes (spelling?). They are basically giving 2 members to every member who found 2 members and they are trying to arrange each matrix such that no one pays a monthly fee.

----------


## jw95336

I had a stellar first month at BMT.  I got 51 trial members and 3 silver members.  I am suppose to be paid $0.25 per trial member and $5 per silver member and then $2 per month for each of the silver members.  I am also suppose to get 2 members under me from their Find 2 Get 2 program.  

I asked and they said it could take 2 months to get the 2 under me.  I was also not clear about how the payments worked.  It was all not very clear and I expressed that I was disappointed with how convoluted the terms and conditions were and that deciphering them was difficult.  You will not get paid at the end of your first month.  Their payout reports for your 1st are generated at the end of your 2nd month.  This provision is outlined in the section "Payout Report Summary" - not exactly a place people would look for terms and conditions.  

Again, I expressed that it should be more clear.  I even expressed that my concern was not that I would have to be out of pocket again but people I refer may find that coming out of pocket twice before getting paid is difficult for some.  Because of my concerns, I said I was no longer going to promote my link but that I would help my downline build on their downlines - I do not like getting people into programs that they cannot make work for them.     

I then got a message from the CEO of BMT saying my account was terminated because I do not accept with their terms and conditions.  I replied that I had never said I would not accept the terms and conditions - only that I was disappointed with them because they were not clear.  I further requested that my account be reinstated so that I can help the members I brought in to promote.  They again replied that my account will not be reinstated and that if I do not promote my own link - 

So at this point, they said they would pay my bonuses (which I have not yet received) but will terminate my account and not pay me the residual income that comes with the 3 silver members I brought to Be Motivated Today.  What I am most disappointed with is that I cannot continue to help the 3 members that I brought on board to promote their links and build on their income as well.

----------


## jw95336

> There are many MLM companies in South Africa. 
> 
> I have been involved in many of them over the years. I joined various companies in different price ranges. There were even the ones that cost met R30,000 to join and you could earn massive commissions. But to attract that profile of co-networkers is not easy.
> 
> To me the success in MLM is when i can see that others also succeed. Over the years I have seen that the smaller more affordable networks performs better in that sense than the big expensive ones. With the more affordable networks there are more people who become profitable than with the more expensive ones.
> 
> At the moment my favorite MLM in this category is BeMotivatedToday.
> As product you get an eBook which shows you how to make money on the Internet and you also receive daily motivational emails. These emails are short but very powerful. Because it is so short you actually get time to read it.
> 
> ...


I was brought in by others with great recommendations.  Nobody told me that it was impossible to make any money in your first month and in your second month.  Then I found a provision explaining that in a hidden place - Payout Summary Report section.  I had already brought in 3 Silver Members to the site and voiced that I was concerned that it should be more clear so that people are not tricked into the program - my account was terminated.  With my 3 Silver Members, my matrix was practically paid for if they gave me the 2 referrals in their Find 2 Get 2 program like they promised - they said it could take 2 months.  Nothing worked automatically like they said.  I became worried about people signing up under me and blaming me.  

Some people cannot afford to be in the hole for 2-3 months, it should be more clear.  They shouldn't suggest in their comp plan that you should strive to get 3 Silver referrals.  With 3 Silver referrals and 51 trial members, I would still be at a loss for $10 first month, a loss of $20 second month, and a loss of $1.25 in the 3rd month when they finally make their first payout to me.  Keep in mind that I would only be able to recoup most of my money by the 3rd month because of my referral bonuses.  Not everyone can get 3 upgrades in their first month and 51 trial members.  If you cannot, then you will be at a loss into your 4th-6th month.  People who cannot pay out of pocket that many times may just find themselves having to forfeit their prior subscriptions - $10 is not a lot here where I live but people from all over are looking for real incomes from the internet.  

The CEO's response - "And our program is not for people, who cannot afford $10. I have never read anything about a concern for poorer people in other countries."  Perhaps it should be more clear that it is not for poor people.

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  I take it from the repeat posting you're pretty upset about this.

I guess the motivational material that is supposed to come with the deal isn't working for you either  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jw95336

> I take it from the repeat posting you're pretty upset about this.
> 
> I guess the motivational material that is supposed to come with the deal isn't working for you either


Well I had already put in the work and actually had enough people and resources to make it work for me.  I just didn't like how the program was really going to hurt some people financially - mainly those that can't afford the long wait.  I averaged a new silver member every week for 3 weeks.  Then I discovered how deceiving it was and stopped promoting to focus on helping those that I brought in.

Their CEO is such a fraud.  He messed up and leaked out some of my private info and takes a week to apologizes but goes on to lecture me.  Then he has the nerve to tell me I'm rude for not thanking him for a late apology and lecturing me.  I guess you can do that when you are disguised as a motivational speaker and place a nice comment before your condescending ones.  Very not happy and their motivational materials are all outdated and randomly collected from all over.

----------

Dave A (27-May-11)

----------


## bjsteyn

After joining Dynamic Travel Network and after the first month cancelling my membership and seeing a fire coming, then trying to warn everyone against DTN, it looks like Stefan Pienaar made a run for it, as DTN's website has completely dissapeared.

I decided to give BeMotivated2day a try as they seem to be stable, affordable, international and i have found the motivational emails encouraging since joining. I don't believe i will get rich quick with them but believe if i give it a decent try for 6 months i could be earning an extra R500 to R1000 a month. For a internet entrepeneur every income source counts. I was also concerned about the product. After receiving the first few motivational emails, i realised motivation is worth paying for. I have always been a person that motivates myself, but for the first time in my life i have been a bit down and find the encouragement lifting. Words can make or brake a person. You can only achieve it, if you believe you can achieve it and BMT is getting me believing again. I am doing programming fulltime again, and with rugby  have little time for internet entrepeneurship, but i am still willing to pay the R70 per month for the motivational emails. i will mainly hope to get referrals via my blog. My BMT link:http://www.BeMotivatedToday.com/59318

jw95336 your comment has me concerned. Is there anyone else with a similar experience. 

I am busing working on my own MLM concept. It will take time and research to develop, but has the potentional to be the biggest and most successfull , MLM company SA has ever seen ( I know it is a bold statement ).  The scope, growth , range, income potentional for it is big.  I am talking multimillion. If there is any thinkers/dreamers/visionaries here on TFSA that whould like to brainstorm with me and want to partner with me then PM me. The idee is much to big for me to work on alone and i am a person that likes doing things myself.

Edit: To Add, the MLM concept i am working is to help South Aficans creates Passive income and Financial feedom also helping South Africans succeed via education and entrepeneurship. Am looking for a partner that is down to earth and wants to make a difference.

Cheers
BJ

----------


## Brent SA

"Be Motivated Today" is a unique system that is successfully producing wealth for thousands.

There is a 14 day Free trial, NO Credit Card Required! Then it's just $10.00 a month to upgrade. Plus, a full Money Back Guarantee. Plus more....

This is definitely worth checking out!
 Visit the website today.

----------


## anthuwin

When it comes to finding a legitimate online business,it's a minefield out there.Make a wrong step or choose the wrong company,and you could lose big.
Yet deep down,i figured that among all the "hype" out there,there has to be a few jewels.After all,the internet is a multi-billion-dollar marketplace,there's gotta be somebody who has develop a real opportunity for cashing in on it.
I'd like to start showing you that Be Motivated Today is indeed one of those rare jewels.
It is based right here in cape town,south africa.The system is fully automated.All you need to do drive traffic to your website that they provides.And it's very affordable at only R86-00 per month.
You can try a FREE trial for 14 days:

----------


## Blurock

> I was brought in by others with great recommendations.  Nobody told me that it was impossible to make any money in your first month and in your second month.  Then I found a provision explaining that in a hidden place - Payout Summary Report section.  I had already brought in 3 Silver Members to the site and voiced that I was concerned that it should be more clear so that people are not tricked into the program - my account was terminated.  With my 3 Silver Members, my matrix was practically paid for if they gave me the 2 referrals in their Find 2 Get 2 program like they promised - they said it could take 2 months.  Nothing worked automatically like they said.  I became worried about people signing up under me and blaming me.  
> 
> Some people cannot afford to be in the hole for 2-3 months, it should be more clear.  They shouldn't suggest in their comp plan that you should strive to get 3 Silver referrals.  With 3 Silver referrals and 51 trial members, I would still be at a loss for $10 first month, a loss of $20 second month, and a loss of $1.25 in the 3rd month when they finally make their first payout to me.  Keep in mind that I would only be able to recoup most of my money by the 3rd month because of my referral bonuses.  Not everyone can get 3 upgrades in their first month and 51 trial members.  If you cannot, then you will be at a loss into your 4th-6th month.  People who cannot pay out of pocket that many times may just find themselves having to forfeit their prior subscriptions - $10 is not a lot here where I live but people from all over are looking for real incomes from the internet.  
> 
> The CEO's response - "And our program is not for people, who cannot afford $10. I have never read anything about a concern for poorer people in other countries."  Perhaps it should be more clear that it is not for poor people.


If your income is dependant on recruiting more members, you have joined a pyramid scheme. See post on Is Herbalife a pyramid scheme?

----------


## anthuwin

It is clear your concerns are all about making money fast.Let me tell you sir,in any business,if you cannot allow your business at least 1-2 years to grow,you will fail.Most people join programs to make money fast with minimum investments.In any business,online or offline,you must be prepared to invest both money and time.Try buying a Mcdonalds franchise and see then how much time and money you need.
I recommend staying with BMT.It is one of the best online businesses out there.And your $10,think of it as your rent you need to pay each month.

----------


## Citizen X

I use common sense and considerations of reasonableness to guide me when it comes to the little money that I have! No, I don't want to watch no video! NO I don't want to pay you any money! NO thank you!

----------


## Blurock

> It is clear your concerns are all about making money fast.Let me tell you sir,in any business,if you cannot allow your business at least 1-2 years to grow,you will fail.Most people join programs to make money fast with minimum investments.In any business,online or offline,you must be prepared to invest both money and time.Try buying a Mcdonalds franchise and see then how much time and money you need.
> I recommend staying with BMT.It is one of the best online businesses out there.And your $10,think of it as your rent you need to pay each month.


I would rather invest my money in manufacturing or selling a worthwhile  product or service than to bullshit people into believing that they can sit at home and earn money the easy way. Just recruit x number of members and you become a platinum distributor or whatever. It is all about the recruiting and never about the products. :Frown:

----------

Citizen X (30-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I would rather invest my money in manufacturing or selling a worthwhile product or service than to bullshit people into believing that they can sit at home and earn money the easy way. Just recruit x number of members and you become a platinum distributor or whatever. It is all about the recruiting and never about the products.


Good morning Blurock,

I can't but agree with you! There are no gaurantees with concepts such as these i.e. do you get a refund if you don't make it big???

----------


## Blurock

> Good morning Blurock,
> 
> I can't but agree with you! There are no gaurantees with concepts such as these i.e. do you get a refund if you don't make it big???


There are no guarantees in life, specially not in business. Life is not fair, but honesty always prevails. :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Given that you didn't originally make your post in this thread, Anthuwin (I moved it here), I hope you've now read all the previous discussion.

Same goes for Brent SA, now that I think of it.

As you might gather, there's more to this than just bombing your affiliate links all over the interwebs  :Wink:

----------


## mjj

So how much are you making a month with this?

----------


## mjj

> It is clear your concerns are all about making money fast.Let me tell you sir,in any business,if you cannot allow your business at least 1-2 years to grow,you will fail.Most people join programs to make money fast with minimum investments.In any business,online or offline,you must be prepared to invest both money and time.Try buying a Mcdonalds franchise and see then how much time and money you need.
> I recommend staying with BMT.It is one of the best online businesses out there.And your $10,think of it as your rent you need to pay each month.


So tell me Anthuwin - how do you intend to make any money with no selling or no recruiting?

----------

